# Problemas con la red

## kolikotron

Buenas y Gracias por anticipado.

Tengo un problema con la red. Cada vez que intento hacer emerge rsync se me queda colgada la tarjeta cuando lleva un rato. Hago ifconfig y veo que esta levantada. Sin embargo no responde a ping.

La tarjeta es EtherExpress 10/100.

----------

## Manolo

A mí me pasaba algo parecido.  Asegurate de que máscara de red de tu pasarela (GateWay) sea 0.0.0.0

  Suerte.

----------

## kolikotron

Ya comprobe lo que tu me dijiste y sigue quedandose la red pillada. Sigo investigando  :Shocked: 

----------

